# Fender Frontman 212r



## pablokoala (Ene 6, 2008)

Hola, tengo un amplificador Fender fm-212r que esta presentando el siguiente problema, al subir mucho el nivel comienza a saturar mucho y emite ruidos como si se estuviesen reventando los parlantes, me fijé que no es problema de la etapa del pre, pues al salir por line-out, no presenta problemas, por lo que imagino que el drama es en la etapa de potencia, espero puedan ayudarme, muchas gracias y feliz 2008.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 10, 2008)

Mira podrias decirme que salida tiene no tengo ese plano pero fijate que las resistencias pull up no estén fuera de valor , y que no tenga problemas con la masa en la salida.

Fijate tambien si tiene generadores de corriente simétrico que estén simétricos por lo general no fallan pero cuando fallan tenes tanto para que falle me refiero al los fender en gral.

Saludos.


----------



## pablokoala (Ene 10, 2008)

mira la verdad es que no soy un experto en esto de la electrónica y me pierdo con algunos téminos técnicos que me comentas, podrías ser un poco más didáctico porfavor.

sin embargo te puedo explicar que es un amplificador de 100 watts de potencia con dos parlantes de 12"

hay unas resistencias de 0.22 ohms por 5watts que fueron cambiadas por unas de 0.33ohms x 5 watts, el cambio lo hizo un técnico pq una de las de 0.22 tenía una pata que venía de fábrica muy corta y se desoldaba cuando se calentaba mucho, y como no hay repuesto de 0.22 y le puso la de 0.33, la más cercana que encontró y para dejarlo parejo cambió ambas; son unas que van cerca de los transistores.

no entiendo a qué te refieres con "LA MASA EN LA SALIDA" y aquello de "SI TIENE GENERADORES DE CORRIENTE SIMETRICOS QUE ESTEN SIMETRICOS"

muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## gerardo_2008 (Dic 14, 2008)

en www. fender.com esta el squema del circuito fijate yo ya repare varios con problema de soldadura, este equipo es muy malo


----------



## FavioS35 (Sep 10, 2009)

amigo mio.., el ruido que dices que produce tu twin cuando le subes el volumen "podía" ser una falla de preamplificador, tal vez quemaste uno de los operacionales o un transistor con un "exeso" de señal de entrada en la etapa de potencia, tal vez por una pedalera, tienes que tener mas cuidado cuando conectas una...

cuando no hay pedalera, todo esta bien, pero cuando le conectas una tienes ser bien delicado con el volumen que le das, tanto a la salida del efecto, como al volumen del preamplificador del twin, yo por eso no prestaba mi twin a extraños, y si lo prestaba, yo mismo veía lo que le iba a conectar


----------



## albertopallas (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola.....revisastes los parlantes con otro amplificador, probalos con una guitarra , por que a veces con un programa musical no te das cuenta de la distorsión del parlante.


----------



## kip13 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hola a todos, desearia que me ayudaran en un problema que tengo con el amplificador fender frontman 212r. Bueno el problema surgio despues de que quize reemplazar los transistores porque el sonido que salia de los parlantes era muy bajo, y revise todo el circuitaje y todo estaba bien asi que pense que eran los transistores. En fin los reemplaze con otros modelos porque no encontre en ninguna electronica cerca de los mismos, y ellos me sugirieron colocarles unos de reemplazo. E fin desde que hice eso el ampli me esta quemando cada fusible que coloco.

Estuve probando sacando los trsnsitores que reemplaze y dejandolos sin ellos y alli no me quema el fusible, incluso coloco solo uno de ellos y sigue sin quemarlo. Pero cuando coloco los dos se quema el fusible, aun no se que sera. Compre otros transistores y uno de ellos si era el original el C3263 pero el otro no encontre entonces le coloque y probe con un A1295 (me dijeron que era igual que el A1294).

He tratado de detallar todo, tengo conocimientos de electronica basicos, y ojala me puedan ayudar.

Saludos

PD: ADJUNTO EL DIAGRAMA DEL CIRCUITO


----------



## ivans69 (Nov 18, 2014)

que tal,

tengo un problema con este amp, el audio me suena distorsionado ya lo revise todo y el problema esta en el amplificador, revise todos los transistores, diodos, resistencias todo me marca correcto hasta los quite para asegurarme pero la falla sigue ahi, hay un punto en el que si pongo el dedo el audio se arregla o al apagarlo mientras los capacitores se descargan el audio suena bien, en la imagen adjunta marque con circulos rojos los puntos que se unen cuando pongo el dedo y el audio se arregla...

se los agradezco muchas gracias!

saludos!


----------



## osotronico (Nov 18, 2014)

ivan69.. has probado cambiarle los capacitores C42 y C47 de 2.2mF..? Has probado si tenes alguna masa cortada? puede que tengas alguna masa cortada, por eso cuando le pones el dedo, cerras el circuito y funciona.

kip13..los transistores que reemplazaste tienen la misma forma de conexion? le pones mica aislante antes de que toquen el disipador de calor?, has revisado bien los componentes de polarización? tal vez hay algun componente defectuoso, pero me juego mas por dos cosas, o los transostores no tienen la misma posicion o estan tocando el disipador sin aislante, lo que produce un corto y por eso te saltan los fusibles. ojo que tambien puede ser que no correspondan los reemplazos.. uno es pnp y el otro npn, son pares complementarios, busca los datasheet y fijate las caracteristicas de cada uno.


----------



## ivans69 (Nov 19, 2014)

osotronico dijo:


> ivan69.. has probado cambiarle los capacitores C42 y C47 de 2.2mF..? Has probado si tenes alguna masa cortada? puede que tengas alguna masa cortada, por eso cuando le pones el dedo, cerras el circuito y funciona.



recien le cambie esos capacitores pero todo igual, ya habia revisado las masas pero las comprobare nuevamente


gracias!


----------



## ivans69 (Nov 19, 2014)

no hay masas cortadas, sigue sucediendo lo mismo funciona bien y despues de algun tiempo o despues de apagarlo aveces falla otra vez, que otra prueba puedo hacer?


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 21, 2014)

Casi seguro problemas de pistas casi aisladas o soldaduras, yo le haría un retoque a todo y verificaría las pistas en cuestion
Un Abrazo


----------



## ivans69 (Nov 22, 2014)

que tal, ya resolde toda la placa si es posible que sea alguna pista algun falso, estaba funcionando bien y lo arme, lo probe con la guitarra y todo bien pero antes de apagarlo desconecte la guitarra y zuuuummmmmmm hasta se movio de lugar jajaja lo apague y al encenderlo fallo, despues lo volvi a hacer zumbar fuerte y se arreglo, voy a revisar las pistas mas detenidamente, leique muchisimos de estos amplificadores fallan, te los venden sin garantia es el modelo maldito jajaja 

gracias!

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 22, 2014)

Puedes subir algunas fotos de tu plaqueta. Puede que no sean las pistas sino algun componente mal soldado o soldadura fria o defectuoso. 

saludos

Juan josé.


----------



## ivans69 (Nov 26, 2014)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Puedes subir algunas fotos de tu plaqueta. Puede que no sean las pistas sino algun componente mal soldado o soldadura fria o defectuoso.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan josé.



que tal Juan Jose, ya habia resoldado toda la placa pero nada cambio, el equipo esta seminuevo nunca fue desarmado antes revise las pistas pero no veo ninguna cortada ni fisurada 
por que cuando lo apago el audio se "repara" mientras los capacitores se descargan?

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 27, 2014)

En los puntos que dices que anda (circulos rojos) uno está ligado directamente con la entrada del diferencial. 
El otro está mas ligado al mute. 
Probaste a cambiar el diferencial (los dos transistores) o por lo menos medirlos para verificar que la Hfe es igual en los dos. 
saludos
Juan José.


----------



## ivans69 (Dic 16, 2014)

Juan Jose dijo:


> En los puntos que dices que anda (circulos rojos) uno está ligado directamente con la entrada del diferencial.
> El otro está mas ligado al mute.
> Probaste a cambiar el diferencial (los dos transistores) o por lo menos medirlos para verificar que la Hfe es igual en los dos.
> saludos
> Juan José.



hola!

no tengo como medir HFE pero reemplaze los transistores del diferencial, podria comprarme un multimetro que tenga esa funcion y medir los demas o que mas podria comprobar?
solo funciono algunos minutos y regreso el audio distorsionado 
ya estaba super emocionado, lindo lindo que suena este amp

saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 20, 2014)

ivans69 dijo:


> que tal Juan Jose, ya habia resoldado toda la placa pero nada cambio, el equipo esta seminuevo nunca fue desarmado antes revise las pistas pero no veo ninguna cortada ni fisurada
> por que cuando lo apago el audio se "repara" mientras los capacitores se descargan?
> 
> Saludos!



Es una falla muy difícil de encontrar, puede ser un capacitor malo, una soldadura fría, un conector que no engrampa bien, un transistor trabajando fuera de la zona lineal, etc... hasta una resistencia de realimentación que esté desvalorizada y cambie el punto de operación de un tr. 

Probaste cambiar los capacitores de la fuente??. 

Atte. 

Juan José.


----------



## crimson (Dic 20, 2014)

Ese equipo tiene FETS en el camino de la señal, para hacer el MUTE. A mí me había pasado algo similar en un equipo Alesis, y era un capacitor de la fuente que se había secado, variando la polarización de los FETs y me hacía la misma falla, en un punto de la descarga de los electrolíticos de la fuente andaba lo más bien, pero al cargarse del todo distorsionaba. Me juego que por ahí anda el asunto.
Saludos C


----------



## ivans69 (Dic 21, 2014)

Que tal, no le he reemplazado los capacitores de la fuente, seguiré por eso, pero antes les traigo nueva información,  les adjunto una imagen, marqué con verde los puntos que se conectan cuando pongo el dedo para que el audio se "repare" e indicando con color rojo un punto en el que si toco con una punta del multímetro el audio se "normaliza", revisaré lo que me indican.

Gracias. Saludos!


----------



## leosalas22 (Ago 17, 2015)

que tal amigos tengo en fender fm 212r que presenta la siguiente falla : al tocar con la guitarra suena perfecto pero al cabo de unos 3min se empieza a cortar la señal y vuelve como a los 10sg , he notado que se calienta bastante el discipador de los transistores de potencia y las resistencias de 5w , pero ya he medido la mayoria de los transistores de salida y todos estan bien 

de antemano cracias  por la ayuda...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2015)

leosalas22 dijo:


> *Q*ue tal amigos
> *T*engo *U*n fender fm 212r que presenta la siguiente falla
> *A*l tocar con la guitarra suena perfecto pero al cabo de unos 3min se empieza a cortar la señal y vuelve como a los 10s*E*g
> *H*e notado que se calienta bastante el dis*c*ipador de los transistores de potencia y las resistencias de 5w , pero ya he medido la mayoria de los transistores de salida y todos estan bien
> ...



1) Mide *todos* los transistores
2) Publica el circuito del equipo

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## Jhon Medina (Nov 29, 2015)

pablokoala dijo:


> hola, tengo un amplificador fender fm-212r que esta presentando el siguiente problema, al subir mucho el nivel comineza a saturar mucho y emite ruidos como si se estuviesen reventando los parlantes, me fijé que no es problema de la etapa del pre, pues al salir por line-out, no presenta problemas. por lo que imagino que el drama es en la etapa de potencia.
> 
> espero puedan ayudarme muchas gracias y feliz 2008



Buenos días alguien sabe si puedo comprar o donde consigo la tarjeta completa para un Frontman 212r...les agradezco cualquier colaboración.


----------



## Lucho LP (Nov 29, 2015)

Únicamente en un servicio técnico oficial. Aún así no creo que te la vayan a vender suelta, a menos que les permitas que te la instalen...
Si no recuerdo mal, no era un placa muy complicada. No pensaste en hacer el pcb vos mismo?
Saludos?


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 27, 2018)

Buenas. Estoy con un Fender Frontman que tiene distorsión en el limpio. Después de horas de mediciones se me dio por medir la salida y oh sorpresa, distorsiona porque está llegando a los rails de alimentación. En mi casa hay baja tensión, por lo que en lugar de los +/-41V que debería haber estoy teniendo +/-35V. 
En el oscilograma se ve la tensión del rail positivo junto con la señal de salida. Con los 230VAC para los que está diseñado la distorsión no debería hacerse notar hasta un poco más de volumen, pero yo creo que va a estar presente igual.
La salida del pre no distorsiona en lo más mínimo, por lo que a mi entender no hay nada que hacer, pero quería consultar por las dudas que se me esté pasando algo por alto. ¿Alguien que tenga este equipo me puede confirmar que efectivamente el limpio distorsiona siempre a alto volumen?
Gracias desde ya.
Adjunto el oscilograma y el esquemático.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2018)

Poca capacidad en la fuente o capacitores agotados te harían bajar las tensiones de la fuente , además de la baja tensión de línea.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 27, 2018)

Gracias por la respuesta y perdón por no ponerlo acá directamente. Había buscado en el foro pero no había encontado este tema.
Por regla de tres, por los 195VAC que tengo en el toma la tensión de la fuente está bien, pero no estaría de más verificar los capacitores. El oscilograma que mostré es sin el parlante conectado, por lo que los capacitores gastados, si bien influirían con el parlante, no solucionarían el problema de que el pre tiene un nivel de salida mayor del que la etapa de potencia es capaz de amplificar sin saturar. 
Voy a medir el ripple en la fuente con carga para verificar que no sea muy grande (en las condiciones de la foto ronda los 150mV)


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2018)

La tensión de fuente la has medido con el volumen al máximo? vas a ver que no es lo mismo que cuando no hay señal

Esa distorción es recorte, o le falta alimentación o la señal de entrada es un tanto elevada
Aparte en ningún equipo se debe usar todo al máximo, le limitas la vida de esa forma a lo sumo a 2/3 para que tenga resto por ejemplo no distorcione por recorte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2018)

Pero ahora está esa manía que les han insuflado desde los medios de comunicación masivos , redes sociales , publicidades , etc , etc , de :

"Obtener el máximo rendimiento"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero ahora está esa manía que les han insuflado desde los medios de comunicación masivos , redes sociales , publicidades , etc , etc , de :
> 
> "Obtener el máximo rendimiento"


Y eso está muy bien, solo que para obtener el máximo rendimiento hay que entender los límites del diseño.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2018)

Ummm , cuando algo es tan generalizado me susurra el oído que no es casualidad . . . y casualmente eso de "obtener el máximo rendimiento" lo he leido aquí , de participantes de todas partes del mundo, pero no de mucha edad .

Si a la masa le inyectás eso , luego te será mas facil presionarlos que ellos también deberán dar su máximo rendimiento laboralmente hablando , quedarse si el reemplazo no ha llegado , trabajar Sábados y Domingos a precio "barato" etc , etc. Y ya me enojé .

Sana sana , si no sana hoy sanará mañana


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2018)

El problema vien por allí una masa no muy instruida, porque no lee, no estudia es fácilmente "amasable"


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 29, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> La tensión de fuente la has medido con el volumen al máximo? vas a ver que no es lo mismo que cuando no hay señal
> 
> Esa distorción es recorte, o le falta alimentación o la señal de entrada es un tanto elevada
> Aparte en ningún equipo se debe usar todo al máximo, le limitas la vida de esa forma a lo sumo a 2/3 para que tenga resto por ejemplo no distorcione por recorte


La había medido con el volumen al mínimo. Con volumen al máximo cae algunos Volt, pero probé agregarle filtrado y no hay una mejora significativa, así que calculo que los capacitores de filtro están dentro de todo en buen estado y es sólo lo que comenté de la baja tensión de linea. 
Bastante malo el diseño ciertamente. Hay unas resistencias que bajan la tensión para el pre que deberían ser de mayor potencia, o al menos estar soldadas más lejos de la placa porque calientan de lo lindo al punto de que se des sueldan. Ya las habían reemplazado por otras de mayor valor (330 Ohm y originalmente 200 Ohm) y eso hacía que se cortara el sonido a alto volumen por la corriente que exigía el Reverb, pero inclusive con el valor original la tensión del pre no se mantiene estable a alto volumen. No sé que tanto les costaba poner un par de reguladores u otro bobinado.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 29, 2018)

Si aumentas elvalor empeora la condición cae más tensión y dísipa más calor, recuerda que la potencia disipada viene dada por la tensión en sus extremos y la corriente que la atraviesa, así que si aumentamos el valor la situación empeora, pone de 220 ohm pero de mayor disipación.
En el pre no debería haber variación de tensión, ya que no existe prácticamente consumo de corriente, si eso ocurre entonces puede que el pre este fallando, algún transistor con  fuga o en mal estado

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 29, 2018

Estuve mirando el circuito, los AO se alimentan com +-16V y solamente el UC-1 se alimenta a traves de las R de 220, lo cual indica que ese CI pudiera tener una parte en corto, no tendría ni siquier que entibiarse la resistencia, no es que este mal el diseño, eso te indica que hay un  problema, proba de reemplazarlo, al quitarlo antes de poner uno nuevo medi cada capacitor cerámico y electrolítico por las dudas


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 30, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si aumentas elvalor empeora la condición cae más tensión y dísipa más calor, recuerda que la potencia disipada viene dada por la tensión en sus extremos y la corriente que la atraviesa, así que si aumentamos el valor la situación empeora, pone de 220 ohm pero de mayor disipación.
> En el pre no debería haber variación de tensión, ya que no existe prácticamente consumo de corriente, si eso ocurre entonces puede que el pre este fallando, algún transistor con  fuga o en mal estado
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 29, 2018
> ...


Gracias por la respuesta. Las que calientan son las de 200 Ohm 5W que están en la etapa de la fuente. Esas disipan al menos 3,125 W ((41V-16V)^2/200 Ohm). Las que mencionás no tienen problema


----------



## pandacba (Jul 30, 2018)

Si, es lo mismo si a esas le aumentas la resistencia disipara más calor de todo modos solo deberían pasar unos mA prácticamente sin variación, medí por favor cuando hay de cada lado de la R con respecto a  masa con las R originales


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 30, 2018)

El ampli ya lo cerré y estoy esperando a que lo vengan a buscar. Una vez reemplazadas las resistencias por las originales (aproximadamente) el reverb dejó de hacer que se corte el sonido. Con los 330 Ohm que le habían puesto los +/-16V sólo podían suministrar 57mA (con la tensión de linea baja), y el reverb a resorte tiene un transductor que se ve que quería consumir más que eso, por lo que producía una caída de tensión tal en los +/-16V que el pre dejaba de funcionar. Siendo que la salida del pre no tenía distorsión y la etapa de potencia no parecía tener ningún otro inconveniente más que poca tensión de alimentación, habiendo descartado los electrolíticos no había mucho más que revisar. De todas formas agradezco la ayuda!


----------



## Marce (Jul 28, 2021)

ivans69 dijo:


> que tal,
> 
> no le he reemplazado los capacitores de la fuente, seguire por eso, pero antes les traigo nueva informacion les adjunto una imagen, marque con verde los puntos que se conectan cuando pongo el dedo para que el audio se "repare" e indicando con color rojo un punto en el que si toco con una punta del multimetro el audio se "normaliza".
> revisare lo que me indican.
> ...


Buenas noches, perdon por revivir un topic tan viejo.
 A mi me pasa exactamente lo que a ivan, al medir con el tester voltaje en ese punto, el audio se normaliza, (un tiempo), y me desconcierta que esta fallando.
 La falla es la misma, sonido saturado y a bajo volumen, resolde la placa, los 42 y 16v estan bien, reemplaze los cap de la fuente de pre( +-16v) y y 2 cap de 2.2uf ligados a la zona del transistor en cuestion ( c44 y c47 de 2.2uf), y nada cambia, resolde algunos puntos con estaño, pero sigue distorsionando igual.
  La cuestion es ¿porque se normaliza el audio al medir con el tester?.
 Saludos, gracias por leerme


----------



## unmonje (Jul 28, 2021)

¿porque ?
Porque la carga del tester ,  compensa la fuga de corriente y lo reestablece.
Cuando hay distorsión casi siempre la ganancia de corriente o tensión cae y la amplitud de la señal es limitada por la falta de tensiónen algun punto, por ende la señal sale recortada...o dicho de ota manera la sinusoide  se vuelve cuasi cuadrada  . Hay que encontrar al muerto. 



			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/img_20180727_112700-jpg.169068/
		

  <---


----------



## SirPatrickWinslow (Nov 3, 2021)

Hola muy buenas!
El otro día le presté mi amplificador para un concierto a unos colegas y les dejó tirados. Me dijeron que dejó de sonar de repente. Me lo llevé a mi casa para intentar repararlo pero para mi sorpresa sí funcionaba.
El problema es que al mover el potenciómetro de volumen se escuchan unas interferencias y ruidos muy extraños, pero sonar suena..
El potenciómetro en cuestión es un B50k y probando con un multímetro me he dado cuenta de que realizando una medida de resistencia entre el pin 1 y el 3, al girarlo a tope se queda en 25k. Supongo que debería de mantener su valor de 50K, en el mismo amplificador hay otro potenciómetro de 50K que no hace esto.
Me gustaría saber si esto es síntoma de que el fallo esta ahí, antes de ir a comprar uno y soltar toda la placa, que la verdad que me va a llevar trabajo hacerlo.
Si alguien pudiera echarme una mano estaría muy agradecido, un saludo a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2021)

SirPatrickWinslow dijo:


> El potenciómetro en cuestión es un B50k y probando con un multímetro me he dado cuenta de que realizando una medida de resistencia entre el pin 1 y el 3, al girarlo a tope se queda en 25k



Posiblemente se ha cortado la pista ! Habría que medirlo desconectado del resto del circuito , pero si además ya está ruidoso . . .


----------



## Slaz90 (Abr 26, 2022)

Hola, compré un Fender Frontman 212R de uso (muy barato) y para usarlo como mi amplificador principal requiere algunas reparaciones.

Aparte de las cuestiones estéticas, la mayor falla que presenta es que el canal "limpio" distorsiona el audio como si tuviera activado un overdrive leve. Después de mucho investigar y darme cuenta que los transistores que usa este amplificador ya no se encuentran en el mercado, decidí construir una etapa de potencia nueva de 100W al igual que la original, pero más sencilla. Aquí estaré poniendo el material que encontré al respecto y fotos del proceso.

No me vendría mal algún consejo o corrección si alguien ve que estoy haciendo algo mal.

Saludos.

Adjunto el esquemático del amplificador y toda la información sobre la etapa de potencia nueva.

Modifiqué el diagrama del amplificador zener para usar el voltaje de la fuente misma del amplificador. La info marca que los rails de voltaje deben salir de +47V y -47V. Pero el esquemático del 212R (que trae prácticamente el mismo circuito de fuente) marca que salen +42V y -42V. No sé si esto modifique la capacidad o genere alguna falla en el nuevo amplificador.


----------



## amplitube (Abr 26, 2022)

Slaz90 dijo:


> Después de mucho investigar y darme cuenta que los transistores que usa este amplificador ya no se encuentran en el mercado, decidí construir una etapa de potencia nueva de 100W al igual que la original, pero más sencilla. Aquí estaré poniendo el material que encontré al respecto y fotos del proceso.


 Hola, 
¿Tan mal estaba el 212 Original?  ¿para que tomes la decisión de rehacer una etapa de potencia....?deberas poder conseguir todo, es mucho mas fiel mantener la originalidad del equipo, te va a rendir mas.

Si era solo un poco de distorsión en el canal limpio, no es tan complicado resolverlo.


----------



## Slaz90 (Abr 26, 2022)

amplitube dijo:


> Hola,
> ¿Tan mal estaba el 212 Original?  ¿para que tomes la decisión de rehacer una etapa de potencia....?deberas poder conseguir todo, es mucho mas fiel mantener la originalidad del equipo, te va a rendir mas.
> 
> Si era solo un poco de distorsión en el canal limpio, no es tan complicado resolverlo.


El problema es que las piezas no las hallé en ningún lado, aparte de lo que investigué es que al estar tan retroalimentado, arreglar una cosa revela problemas en otra. Los técnicos de Fender de hecho tenían instrucción de cambiar de amplificador en caso de llegar por garantía. Alguien sugirió rehacer la etapa de potencia, y aquí estamos.

No me preocupa mantener la originalidad del equipo, ya que es gama de entrada y su sonido no tiene mucho de especial. El pre sí es algo que me gustaría mantener por la calidad de la distorsión y la capacidad de elegir entre una ganancia y otra en el canal de distorsión.


----------



## amplitube (Abr 27, 2022)

Slaz90 dijo:


> El problema es que las piezas no las hallé en ningún lado, aparte de lo que investigué es que al estar tan retroalimentado, arreglar una cosa revela problemas en otra. Los técnicos de Fender de hecho tenían instrucción de cambiar de amplificador en caso de llegar por garantía. Alguien sugirió rehacer la etapa de potencia, y aquí estamos.
> 
> No me preocupa mantener la originalidad del equipo, ya que es gama de entrada y su sonido no tiene mucho de especial. El pre sí es algo que me gustaría mantener por la calidad de la distorsión y la capacidad de elegir entre una ganancia y otra en el canal de distorsión.


Entiendo 

Me parece que es mejor el diseño original que el que vas a montar, los transistores tienen reemplazo, es un equipo que se fabrica hoy en día.

Por otro lado como mencionabas una falla tipica del preamplificador o de la conmutacion de canal limpio/distorsionado, me pareció oportuno preguntar por si se te podía dar una mano con eso.

Me parece valida la elección, anda comentando como va ese montaje.

Referente a la diferencia de tensión de trabajo de que dispones y la que requiere el proyecto, no creo que afecte el rendimiento significativamente.

Saludos


----------



## Slaz90 (Abr 28, 2022)

Lo primero que pensé fue el pre, pero sacar la señal del pre a una pequeña consola y escuchar con audífonos, me da el sonido que debería tener. Así que descarté esa falla.
Ya está lista la nueva etapa de potencia,hice una pequeña modificación para usar el bloque de disipaciónque usaba la etapa de potencia anterior.


Mañana harharé las pruebas pertinentes de voltajes


----------



## amplitube (Abr 28, 2022)

Slaz90 dijo:


> Lo primero que pensé fue el pre, pero sacar la señal del pre a una pequeña consola y escuchar con audífonos, me da el sonido que debería tener. Así que descarté esa falla.
> Ya está lista la nueva etapa de potencia,hice una pequeña modificación para usar el bloque de disipaciónque usaba la etapa de potencia anterior.
> 
> 
> Mañana harVer el archivo adjunto 281398haré las pruebas pertinentes de voltajes


 Te quedo fenomeno 

Que chiquito el disipador, supongo que va al gabinete metálico. 

Conta como sigue, saludos.


----------



## Slaz90 (Abr 29, 2022)

Sí, lleva otro bloque de aluminio más grueso y va fijado al chasis.

Actualización: después de las pruebas pertinentes en las que el bias y la salida de altavoz arrojaron los valores que deberían. Conecté todo y lo probé.
La etapa de potencia nueva suena de maravilla. Pero el problema de la distorsión persiste. Volví a probar sacando la señal por el Pre-out y suena limpio.

Alguna idea?


----------



## amplitube (Abr 29, 2022)

Slaz90 dijo:


> Sí, lleva otro bloque de aluminio más grueso y va fijado al chasis.
> 
> Actualización: después de las pruebas pertinentes en las que el bias y la salida de altavoz arrojaron los valores que deberían. Conecté todo y lo probé.
> La etapa de potencia nueva suena de maravilla. Pero el problema de la distorsión persiste. Volví a probar sacando la señal por el Pre-out y suena limpio.
> ...




Cambiaste la etapa de potencia y persiste la misma falla, por descarte no estaba allí el problema, ese hallazgo ya lo tenés claro.

Algunos pensamientos laterales:

Lo primero, si la distorsión es muy sutil

Desde Cero, Algunas ideas

Revisar parlantes, ya que lleva dos, que no esten decentrados los conos, y a bajo volumen suelen distorsionar (ya se que es obvio)

Soldaduras de los mismos

¿El filtrado de la Fuente esta bien?, revisaste diodos y capacitores etc.

 Algo muy importante que las impedancias sean las correctas entre etapas, ya que mencionaste que probaste el preamplificador en otro equipo y funcionaba, pero la impedancia entre etapas, y mas en amplificadores de instrumentos es muy importante.

¿Lo estas probando con señal de audio o con la guitarra directamente?

¿Que nivel de distorsión te da, tenés osciloscopio?, si no tenés y sos musico, ¿podés definirla?

¿Como un leve, drive un fuzz, un crunch, o directamente es ruido tipo parasitario?

Saludos!


----------



## Slaz90 (Abr 29, 2022)

amplitube dijo:


> Cambiaste la etapa de potencia y persiste la misma falla, por descarte no estaba allí el problema, ese allazgo ya lo tenés claro.
> 
> Algunos pensamientos laterales:
> 
> ...


1- parlantes: fue de las primeras opciones, no parecen descentrados ni dañados de ninguna manera. No tengo otro parlante con esas capacidades como para comparar.

2- Los parlantes no tienen soldadura, son conexiones tipo faston

3- La fuente marca valores correctos de voltaje, no sé si esto no sea indicador de que algo anda mal.

4- Esto de las impedancias es un tema que desconocía, ¿Cómo procedo a verificarlo?

5- Estoy probando directo con guitarra

6- No tengo un osciloscopio, sería una excelente adquisición, pero más delante cuando tenga más recursos. La distorsión es una tipo crunch.

Cabe aclarar que durante la comprobación del amplificador, dos transistores me arrojaron valores fuera de lo que deberían, es por esto que supuse que la falla se encontraba ahí.


----------



## amplitube (Abr 29, 2022)

Slaz90 dijo:


> Cabe aclarar que durante la comprobación del amplificador, dos transistores me arrojaron valores fuera de lo que deberían, es por esto que supuse que la falla se encontraba ahí.



Fijate que todos los valores que figuran en el esquema original que tenés, se tienen que probar sin carga y con la entrada cerrada.

Los valores no son estables con el circuito en funcionamiento.

Fijate que en el diagrama original están todas las etapas y todas las tensiones correspondientes y más info para que puedas detectar la falla.

Tenes que descartar por etapas, si bien me inclino por algún operacional o el switch (circuito de conmutación) de intercambio entre canal limpio y distorsionado.

Te sugiero uses lampara de prueba también.

Te paso algo interesante para que leas:

Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas


Saludos


----------



## Slaz90 (May 9, 2022)

Después de unos días ocupados, y de darle vueltas al asunto, regresé al tema del amplificador. Estoy casi seguro, por la manera en que la etapa de potencia anterior y la nueva distorsionan igual, que la falla es la fuente de alimentación. Los voltajes que arroja son correctos y no se ve daño o abombamiento en los capacitores, pero puede que esa distorsión la cause un filtrado deficiente. Haré pruebas con la nueva etapa de potencia y el diagrama de su fuente en una protoboard y volveré con resultados.


----------



## amplitube (May 9, 2022)

Slaz90 dijo:


> Después de unos días ocupados, y de darle vueltas al asunto, regresé al tema del amplificador. Estoy casi seguro, por la manera en que la etapa de potencia anterior y la nueva distorsionan igual, que la falla es la fuente de alimentación. Los voltajes que arroja son correctos y no se ve daño o abombamiento en los capacitores, pero puede que esa distorsión la cause un filtrado deficiente. Haré pruebas con la nueva etapa de potencia y el diagrama de su fuente en una protoboard y volveré con resultados.



Hola, muy bien.

Como te comente anteriormente puede haber otras etapas entre la potencia y el pre, que generan distorsión en el canal limpio, (hay un canal que es distorsionado y uno limpio ahi apuntaba)

La fuente, si esta original de fábrica, esta bien diseñada, tenes el esquematico, si revisas sus componentes te ahorras la experimentación, pero también es un viaje valido.

Suerte con eso.

!Saludos!


----------

